# The Insights of Malcolm X, May This Reach Us In This Time.



## XDel (Jan 7, 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/feb/19/malcolm-x-oxford-kill-me-soon-assassination-tariq-ali

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/21/malcolm-x-assassination-records-nypd-investigation


"A famous person from the 1960s words speak to the turmoil today in America. I won’t reveal his name until the end for impartiality.

“The white liberals, who have been posing as our friends, have failed us. The white liberal is the worst enemy to America and the worst enemy to the black man.”

“White liberals are those who have perfected the art of selling themselves to the black man as our ‘friend’ to get our sympathy, our allegiance and our minds. The white liberal attempts to use us politically against white conservatives, so that anything the black man does is never for his own good, never for his advancement, never for his own progress, he’s only a pawn in the hands of the white liberal.”

“I only cite these things to show you that in America the history of white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make us think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white liberal. The only way that our problems will be solved is when the black man wakes up, cleans himself up, stands on his own two feet, stops begging the white liberal and takes immediate steps to do for ourselves the things that we have been waiting on the white liberal to do for us.”

“The media’s the most powerful entity on Earth. They have the power to make the innocent look guilty and to make the guilty innocent, and that’s power. Because they control the mind of the masses.”

“The Democrats are playing you for a political chump and if you vote for them, not only are you a chump, you are a traitor to your race.”

The person who spoke these words was Malcolm-X. He was assassinated two days after expressing the last quote. How ironic. Just saying.

RYAN FORD


Source: https://www.mtdemocrat.com/letters/we-should-have-listened/


----------

